# DS #1404: Freshly Picked: Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland (Europe)



## shaunj66 (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2087^^


----------



## jelbo (Sep 13, 2007)

Finally able to see if this game is as gay they say (and looks)...


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 13, 2007)

Kinda like "Episodes I, II, and III" of Star Wars show how Anakin becomes Vader, this game shows how a normal dude becomes one weird piece of fairy ass...


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 13, 2007)

40 Year Old Virgin: The Game


----------



## marko1986 (Sep 13, 2007)

Someone please give a short review of this game after you try it. I don`t have any storage space on g6lite left because of numerous new games.

Oh, after seeing that cover art, never mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to pass.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes !!! They used the same cover as the Japanese release xD


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2007)

Apparently in this he has a girlfriend called Pringle. So either he acts that way to get close to chicks or he comes out near the end.

This had some very strong reviews in Japan.


----------



## OrR (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm SO glad this came out in the west finally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The game was awesome in Japanese but I am really looking forward to understanding the story. Just bought the actual cart today because it's so freaking awesome.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 13, 2007)

I had just downloaded and installed Sonic Rush Adventure too.

*Goes to Google for the download*


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Apparently in this he has a girlfriend called Pringle. So either he acts that way to get close to chicks or he comes out near the end.
> 
> This had some very strong reviews in Japan.


I read that he had that girlfriend before he transforbulized into a fruity fairy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope they throw a couple cameos in... The first meeting of Tingle & Link anyone?


----------



## bhamophet (Sep 13, 2007)

omg this is out? the end of the world is near as prophesied!!!!


----------



## Chanser (Sep 13, 2007)

Tingle FTW!

Use to play him on GBA-GC connection.


----------



## rest0re (Sep 13, 2007)

... store pickup. very fresh actions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my sims where is it fire-x


----------



## superkris (Sep 13, 2007)

I tried to go to IRC so people would help me find the rom (don't tell me here don't want to get modded)

Is it me or does everyone on that channel is really not nice? 
I might even say they are jerks (sorry for the generalisation, i'm just pissed)


----------



## madmk (Sep 13, 2007)

What the fuck. lol


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> ... store pickup. very fresh actions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*lol wut*


----------



## amrum (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5Ol0URmtqw


----------



## wohoo (Sep 13, 2007)

Is this game better than i acctually looks, or is it the other way around? hm... can't decide if I ever will give this game a chance at all.


----------



## Jax (Sep 13, 2007)

2 super releases in a row! I'm so gay (as in happy)!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Sep 13, 2007)

This game is awesome.
If you are into zelda type adventure-rpgs then go for it .
This and sonic made my day


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 13, 2007)

Tried it, don't like it. It's too slow paced and the controls are awful...


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2007)

Really liking this but I don't like how you attack stuff, still its probably the only none farming RPG I'm bothered about continuing since Rocket Slime.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 13, 2007)

Nintendo isn't known for releasing games first in Europe or exclusive there. But Sega is...

Comix Zone on GBA was EU only. Also the PC versions of Sonic Adventure DX, Crazy Taxi 3, and Billy Hatcher. While Sonic Mega Collection Plus was a year late in the US.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Nintendo isn't known for releasing games first in Europe or exclusive there. But Sega is...
> 
> Comix Zone on GBA was EU only. Also the PC versions of Sonic Adventure DX, Crazy Taxi 3, and Billy Hatcher. While Sonic Mega Collection Plus was a year late in the US.


Nintendo have done a lot of titles in Europe before US.

Zelda Minish Cap, More Brain Training & Picross DS. The only reason this came out here first is perhaps to drum up a bit of hype for a possible US release, apparently a lot of Americans won't want the game as they're anti-gay (according to various reports, not my words!). Perhaps Nintendo thought "Hey if the euros are raving about this, it'll drum up some interest and more Americans would want to buy it".

Maybe.

Also I think that Darts game Sega did was only in Euro.


----------



## Retal (Sep 13, 2007)

This box art looks French.


----------



## HBK (Sep 13, 2007)

This is a Zelda rip-off, no?

Because I just heard the word Rupee...


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know why, but I have had this strange compulsion to play this game since it came out in Japanese. Now, do I have the nerve to actually play it in front of others or will I have to hide in a closet to play it


----------



## Maktub (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> This is a Zelda rip-off, no?
> 
> Because I just heard the word Rupee...


lol. I think so, but I reckon "rupees" are a monetary unit in quite a few countries (or were).


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 13, 2007)

This game seems pretty good to me... I'll try it.


----------



## Social0 (Sep 13, 2007)

it's a zelda figure lol


----------



## T-hug (Sep 13, 2007)

lol I got my copys of this today too loving it so far!


----------



## OrR (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(wohoo @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Is this game better than i acctually looks, or is it the other way around? hm... can't decide if I ever will give this game a chance at all.
> 
> I don't know what it looks like to you but it's a very awesome Zelda parody and also has some very interesting own elements like the whole rupees = everything thing.
> 
> ...


More like spin off or parody.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> This box art looks French.


I'd say the art, sound and style is kinda Eastern European.

On the 3rd Dungeon now, awesome game it gets better!


----------



## Zombie_Mario (Sep 13, 2007)

I just realized this was dump along with Sonic. I swear my eyes are dying on me.


----------



## asher (Sep 13, 2007)

fuck the anti-gay culture.

and fuck the tingle-hating.

this game rules.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, so many good games coming out these days


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah this gay game finally came out, and i can say that for a actual reason now


----------



## Alastair (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to trying this!
Should tide me over until the Europen Hourglass.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(asher @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> fuck the anti-gay culture.
> 
> and fuck the tingle-hating.



Fuck your attitude.


----------



## thebert (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> fuck the anti-gay culture.
> 
> and fuck the tingle-hating.


literally....?


----------



## ds6220 (Sep 13, 2007)

I tried fucking a culture once but I only made it half way. I was sore for a week.


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 13, 2007)

Uhm, the game kept freezing for me on a M3 Simply with most recent hacked R4 firmware, at the part where the old woman gives you the first map.

arm7-fix actually fixed that for me.

Thought I might just point that out.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice.. I'm going to travel tomorrow.. that and Sonic will make my trip a lot better


----------



## asher (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> I'm really looking forward to trying this!
> Should tide me over until the Europen Hourglass.Â
> 
> 
> ...



sure


----------



## Rankio (Sep 13, 2007)

*YAY!*


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess.. with this game.. Tingle becames something like Wario for Link


----------



## Hitto (Sep 13, 2007)

I am going to give it ten minutes to impress me, but thank god for flashcarts.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> I am going to give it ten minutes to impress me, but thank god for flashcarts.


You'll need more than that, it only really kicks in when you get to the first dungeon.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 14, 2007)

This is a solid game guys I know many people don't like Tingle but if you can look past that and the sometimes awkward controls this is a really great game.  I got a few copys in the post today to sell on and have played it most of the day and it gets better and better.  It's also has great graphics, unique play style, both cheesy and epic moments and it's very very funny lol.
I beat Phatom Hourglass JPN release and tbh I am enjoying this game much more


----------



## Harsky (Sep 14, 2007)

Out in Europe first... Nintendo's way of saying "oh hey, sorry for all the delays, let us make it up... WITH THIS"

I think this game is like going into a store and buying a porno mag and you then pack it up in a brown bag and leave... never making eye contact with the seller. Ever


----------



## nephdj (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Nintendo isn't known for releasing games first in Europe or exclusive there. But Sega is...
> 
> Comix Zone on GBA was EU only. Also the PC versions of Sonic Adventure DX, Crazy Taxi 3, and Billy Hatcher. While Sonic Mega Collection Plus was a year late in the US.


Thats because Comix Zone was already in Sonic Collection US, that "exclusive" was really a way to rip people off as it was removed from Sonic Collection PAL


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm going to try this. It looks good, but gay.


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

YES!!!
The fact that this and Sonic are BOTH not in the portal right now means the world is ***ed, sriously, this should have 200 posts by now!
Kick butt, the J version rocked!


----------



## cubin' (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope it's as good as it looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love tingle


----------



## m_babble (Sep 14, 2007)

This game is hard as hell.
And it sucks guessing how many rupees to give people.
Especially when they take them when you didn't give them the correct amount.
Then you have to pay them twice.
Ugh.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(theclaw @ Sep 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo isn't known for releasing games first in Europe or exclusive there. But Sega is...
> ...


Ha-ha! Yeah, because Americans care what Europeans think! Har har har.


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(m_babble @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> This game is hard as hell.
> And it sucks guessing how many rupees to give people.
> Especially when they take them when you didn't give them the correct amount.
> Then you have to pay them twice.
> Ugh.


Save before hand, find out how many rupees it will take and reload. Unless you really like it woefully hard and just throw a ton of coins at them to start with.

Also anyone know how many coins to put in the fountain in the town to the right? I put in 200 but nothing happened.


----------



## Seccom Masada (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Also anyone know how many coins to put in the fountain in the town to the right? I put in 200 but nothing happened.



I think it's something like 10000.


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow this game is out in english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I loved playing this game in Japanese, its was alot better than I originally though. Especially since I dislike Tingle.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 14, 2007)

Has anyone played this game on their DS Lite? If so, do the black edges of the bushes and things get dark when the screen scrolls, or does it look the same? The reason I'm asking is I have one of the new Red & Black DS Lites and I think I have one of the cheaper screens. When I try this game on my original DS it doesn't get dark around the edges of the trees and bushes.

Also, when I push the directional pad in a circular motion the pad makes a clicking sound and sometimes when I play a game pressing the pad diagonally doesn't register correctly.


----------



## 2short (Sep 14, 2007)

I've actually been waiting for this! hope it works on my piece of shit DS-X....


----------



## neveras (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Has anyone played this game on their DS Lite? If so, do the black edges of the bushes and things get dark when the screen scrolls, or does it look the same? The reason I'm asking is I have one of the new Red & Black DS Lites and I think I have one of the cheaper screens. When I try this game on my original DS it doesn't get dark around the edges of the trees and bushes.
> 
> Also, when I push the directional pad in a circular motion the pad makes a clicking sound and sometimes when I play a game pressing the pad diagonally doesn't register correctly.



I've got a plain white DS-LITE and it works fine for me, None of the above problems.


A more appropriate name for this game is probably "Tingle: Adventures in Capitalism" as that's pretty much what all
of this is about. Money is literally the be all and end all. It opens doors, moves conversations forward and leads to eternal happiness. Change the main character to a plain caucasian in a business suit and voila, a game even the most stodgy republican would get behind.

((Note: I'm actually enjoying it quite a bit, found myself actually pulling it out during my lunch break at work and almost losing track of time.))


----------



## Alastair (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm enjoying this game quite a bit! I was fairly confused and un-decided at first but I DO like it now!



QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Has anyone played this game on their DS Lite? If so, do the black edges of the bushes and things get dark when the screen scrolls, or does it look the same? The reason I'm asking is I have one of the new Red & Black DS Lites and I think I have one of the cheaper screens. When I try this game on my original DS it doesn't get dark around the edges of the trees and bushes.
> 
> Also, when I push the directional pad in a circular motion the pad makes a clicking sound and sometimes when I play a game pressing the pad diagonally doesn't register correctly.



No. It must only happen in shit parts of the world.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 14, 2007)

This game has GAY written all over it. (Why did i download this?)


----------



## TheStump (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jaymz52 @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> This game has GAY written all over it. (Why did i download this?)



Are you trying to hint us something?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Has anyone played this game on their DS Lite? If so, do the black edges of the bushes and things get dark when the screen scrolls, or does it look the same? The reason I'm asking is I have one of the new Red & Black DS Lites and I think I have one of the cheaper screens. When I try this game on my original DS it doesn't get dark around the edges of the trees and bushes.
> 
> Also, when I push the directional pad in a circular motion the pad makes a clicking sound and sometimes when I play a game pressing the pad diagonally doesn't register correctly.


That's a sure fire sign of LCD ghosting, indeed. More proof that Nintendo went the el cheapo route with the new DS Lite's.


----------



## OSW (Sep 14, 2007)

because tingle is awesome.

just because he's different, doesn't mean he or the game is bad.

I find him an awesome part of zelda games, he's funny as.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't really like this game so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just boring...everything is about rupees and battles are extremely lackluster. I'll keep playing for a bit to see if it improves


----------



## kinya (Sep 14, 2007)

after i got my 1st bodyguard in sunshine seashore, where do i go next?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 14, 2007)

This game seems a lot bigger than Zelda PH. Stuck on the 4th boss though.

This game is a lot fresher than most DS RPG's, I'm really pleased that Nintendo decided to finally release it outside of Japan but I'm still baffled to why they still haven't brought Mother 3 to the DS.

I'm hoping that paper ninja fella thats always popping up gets his own game!


----------



## CannonBallZ (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jaymz52 @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> This game has GAY written all over it. (Why did i download this?)



dang, you don't know what you are talking about, from my initial impressions(5 hours), this game is definitely an essential


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 14, 2007)

Heh, I guess this game is a major victim of "Judging a book by its cover". Literally.
Can't blame it, though. I mean, the cover IS screaming gay XD

Really too sad some guys are too tough and manly to try it anyway. Their miss.
I mean, everybody who still calls this gay after the first cutscene and first dialouge with Pingle really needs to work on his orientation


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 14, 2007)

Tingle loves the leotard. The gays love the guys in the leotard. but he dreams of 42 female virgins in Rupeeland.


----------



## Hitto (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Heh, I guess this game is a major victim of "Judging a book by its cover". Literally.
> Can't blame it, though. I mean, the cover IS screaming gay XD
> 
> Really too sad some guys are too tough and manly to try it anyway. Their miss.
> I mean, everybody who still calls this gay after the first cutscene and first dialouge with Pingle really needs to work on his orientation



What does "tough and manly" mean, if you're afraid of the color pink, or if you fear being called gay?
I thought 300 was a gay softcore movie. YMMV, but I'll let insecure people enjoy their two hours-marathon of half-naked, oiled up guys looking tough and screaming "oooh, we're so virile!" to anybody stupid enough to believe them.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Sep 14, 2007)

Has this been announced for America yet? I haven't anything about it coming over here.


----------



## jenngcia (Sep 14, 2007)

Wonder why Nintendo would opt for such a character design and coverart.  while this game is awesome, i wouldn't be surprise if a lot of people gloss over it because of the art, especially at retail...


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 14, 2007)

This game is great.. like a "Bizarro Zelda"..


----------



## 4saken (Sep 14, 2007)

Graphics look very vibrant. I may look into finishing this one day


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Heh, I guess this game is a major victim of "Judging a book by its cover". Literally.
> ...



OK, lemme correct it: Guys who _think_ they're tough and manly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Really, if you mark a game as gay or bad just because it got a pink cover, for example, you have a problem.
Have read a lot of stuff about Smooth Moves, where the guys said "I have to buy it online, because it has a pink cover."
Sheesh


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> This game is great.. like a "Bizarro Zelda"..


Bizarro BIZARRO! BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO!  BIZARRO! 

Anyway I cannot find this game anywhere in the shops, not one copy anywhere, I even asked and got funny looks as if I was asking for Horse Analler monthly! Most either didn't know when it was coming out or even what it was.

In fact the only Eur release I can that was suppose to come out today is Sonic Rush Adventure.


----------



## kinya (Sep 14, 2007)

how to get to the 2nd dungeon??


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(kinya @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> how to get to the 2nd dungeon??


How big is your tower?


----------



## T-hug (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This game is great.. like a "Bizarro Zelda"..
> ...




I got 10 of them from amazon.co.uk at £24.99 each with free postage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Looked in GAME today in Tamworth and they had 1 left.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> This game is great.. like a "Bizarro Zelda"..



Yeah, upon starting the game, I was really diggin' the weird look and vibe of it all. And the gameplay features were pretty clever, even if there seems to be no real battle system other than run into monsters. But then I got to the town...now, the idea of needing rupees to talk to anyone is bad enough, and the idea that you don't know how much they require is worse, but the killer is that you can just keep giving them rupees and it will never add on to what you last gave them; you have to give them just enough until they'll except it, otherwise you can run through your whole account. If the entire game is like that, I'll pass. Very disappointing too, because the game has such a neat art style and feel -- like some kind of animated movie from the 70s. Almost reminds me of the _Yellow Submarine_.


----------



## sillypatterson (Sep 14, 2007)

If anything, the game could stand to be gayer.  With all the hype it got as this super-queer RPG, I was expecting, oh I dunno, for Tingle to be a homosexual or something.  So with him dreaming of women and getting flustered around Pinkle and basically -not- being gay, I finally realized it...

...everyone -else- is gay.  Especially that construction worker.  

No, but seriously, I wouldn't mind an RPG where the hero really -is- gay, even if the humor's a bit silly, but I doubt that'll ever happen.  After all, you can't even find books by respected authors where the hero is gay; you've got to look in the darkest rooms, in stores of ill repute.  Even then, the book sucks and it's all about sex.

People's perceptions suck.

Point of this post?

This game is very well-made.  This is good, because the homophobes are gonna run away from it for being too gay, the homosexuals are going to wonder why it -isn't- gay, the girls are probably going to have a great time with it but wonder why Pinkle has a man-face, and it'll never reach US shores.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> ...


Why 10 copies?
You run a shop?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I couldn't find it here in any shops...


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 14, 2007)

Just ordered a copy. Was gonna get quite a lot and sell them on ebay but last time I checked they weren't going very well at all or are actually cheaper than what I can buy them for.

Perhaps I'll wait and see a few weeks to see if it picks up.


----------



## OCI (Sep 14, 2007)

This game is irritatingly good!


----------



## CannonBallZ (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(sillypatterson @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Pinkle has a man-face



QFT


----------



## kinya (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kinya @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > how to get to the 2nd dungeon??
> ...


jus lvl 1. 0.3m i think.


----------



## Alastair (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> now, the idea of needing rupees to talk to anyone is bad enough, and the idea that you don't know how much they require is worse, but the killer is that you can just keep giving them rupees and it will never add on to what you last gave them; you have to give them just enough until they'll except it, otherwise you can run through your whole account.



I think it's a cool (and timely) concept. Although, not every character in the game is a bottomless money pit if you are stingey. I'd say that about a quarter (a "fourth" for you Americans) of the people/things you encounter actually keep track of how much you give them and the final amount is cumulative. It also appears that the more expensive, non-cumulative things are not integral to the main quest.


----------



## hellklown (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, I also got some freeze issues with the rom. In cape treasure, when I enter the screen to the east of the start of the level the game freezes. 
I'm using an M3 Simply but I haven't found anyone with the same issue or a way to fix it. Can someone give me some help? I really liked the game until now...


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 15, 2007)

Just finished it earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very enjoyable all the way through, very funny too. I hope it does well for some kind of sequel. So far this is my favourite RPG on the DS, love it to bits. I expected to enjoy it, but never this much.

This game is why I buy Nintendo consoles, they take risks and do things that the opposition wouldn't dare. Sure the Wii has disappointed many but so did the DS in its first year.

Keep up the good work Nintendo, and give developers Vanpool more games to do.


----------



## Leah (Sep 15, 2007)

wasnt balloon fight (Original NES one) out years before any zelda stuff (or maybe around the same time), so how can it be a rip off of zelda?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Leah @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> wasnt balloon fight (Original NES one) out years before any zelda stuff (or maybe around the same time), so how can it be a rip off of zelda?


Erm who said it was? Someone said this game was a rip off of Zelda, even though its not at all.

If you are referring to Tingles Balloon Fight, Tingle wasn't in the original Balloon Fight on the NES.


----------



## groundbeef (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> But then I got to the town...now, the idea of needing rupees to talk to anyone is bad enough, and the idea that you don't know how much they require is worse, but the killer is that you can just keep giving them rupees and it will never add on to what you last gave them; you have to give them just enough until they'll except it, otherwise you can run through your whole account. If the entire game is like that



It kinda has to be that way though, otherwise you can just keep paying small incremental amounts until you reach the threshold, meaning there is no risk involved.  But i do admit that i tend to save just before going into town and reboot if i lose too much money in my negotiations, especially later into the game when youre bargaining in hundreds.  At least the tower itself is cumulative.

Overall just had to say this is easily one of my top 5 games on the system.  Love the sprite art and zelda parody feel of the game.  The grinding for ingredients does get tedious, but having so many goons to try out keeps things from getting too stale.  Also, the translations are a bit barebones, but it gets the job done.  Definitely a buy imo.


----------



## Deleted-22521 (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone managed to play it with G6 Lite? I tried Dofat + Force RW + software reset and trim and no trim ROM and it doesn't work...


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(hellklown @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Well, I also got some freeze issues with the rom. In cape treasure, when I enter the screen to the east of the start of the level the game freezes.
> I'm using an M3 Simply but I haven't found anyone with the same issue or a way to fix it. Can someone give me some help? I really liked the game until now...



The game freezed on my M3 Simply, too, but at another point. Arm7-fix fixed it for me. And I guess it's always worth a try


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(kemfou @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Anyone managed to play it with G6 Lite? I tried Dofat + Force RW + software reset and trim and no trim ROM and it doesn't work...



safe mode + no trim works for me.


----------



## samred (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(kemfou @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Anyone managed to play it with G6 Lite? I tried Dofat + Force RW + software reset and trim and no trim ROM and it doesn't work...



Force r/w, trim rom. Works flawlessly. Didn't enable soft reset, though I've been resetting a lot and think I might try reupping the game to my card w/ it for convenience sake...


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 15, 2007)

Its a good game.. plus i always like to collect money in games that i played.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I want to finish it but i have assignmentS waiting for me.. T_T.. hum.. just asking.. how many dungeons are there in the first continent..?

hardian: XD.. u know.. that guy in ur avatar he resembles hard gay a loot.. especially when he dances..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(tyasawa @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Its a good game.. plus i always like to collect money in games that i played..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the little poof.

In fact after completing it I got the impression that Tingle was the least gay in the game! He gets all chicks in this, and he looks like the camp little tart loves it (the plan to act gay has worked!!). The ending is very sweet.

As for dungeons..I can't remember but there was I think 11 islands in all. Seeing the Deku tree was pretty great too! A bit of a tip for you, get the first bodyguard you had to defeat the red demon boss as he's the only one who can! This boss is friggin' hard without him. Theres a touching scene when you defeat him too.


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 15, 2007)

sweet =D.. i think i missed a lot of thing since i was playing in a hurry ( feeling guilty playing with assignment sheet lying beside me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

XD i think its better to finish the assignment first then get back to this game.. (seems like someone gonna skipp Monday's morning class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

edit:hard gay


----------



## Deleted-22521 (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(samred @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kemfou @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone managed to play it with G6 Lite? I tried Dofat + Force RW + software reset and trim and no trim ROM and it doesn't work...
> ...


Thx it worked! Gonna play right now!


----------



## Akotan (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hellklown @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I also got some freeze issues with the rom. In cape treasure, when I enter the screen to the east of the start of the level the game freezes.
> ...



I'm going to Lon Lon (something...) and the game doesn't freeze so far... Yeah, I have an M3 Simply and the latest firmware (I'm not hacking the R4 one for M3).


----------



## hellklown (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> The game freezed on my M3 Simply, too, but at another point. Arm7-fix fixed it for me. And I guess it's always worth a try
> I'll try that. I hope that works as it did for hoshigami!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Are you using the 1.07 firmware?


----------



## Akotan (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(hellklown @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Akotan @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to Lon Lon (something...) and the game doesn't freeze so far... Yeah, I have an M3 Simply and the latest firmware (I'm not hacking the R4 one for M3).
> ...



Yep. 1.07 it is! But I had trouble with a Sonic Rush Adventure rom... Had to redownload it and it worked fine.


----------



## hellklown (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Akotan @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hellklown @ Sep 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Akotan @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> ...


OK, i will check it out and will post the results (i'm at work and left my ds home : p). Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Torte (Sep 16, 2007)

How the heck did you finish so fast Hadrian? Damn you're a machine.  For every dungeon i love, the blind rupee haggling/grinding just pisses me off.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah the rupee thing is what kills this game for me. it seems like a good idea I just personally find it annoying. 

phantom hourglass is not far away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait for that


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 16, 2007)

the whole rupee thing is not bad.. it simplifies the game a lot.. the only bad thing is not accumulate rupees when u guess the amount wrong.. you should at least get back your guess.. I lost A LOT of rupees that way :/

Fortunately, the dungeons and the humor compensate that!


----------



## Akotan (Sep 16, 2007)

Completely agree with you, C-man. I'm spending so much money that earning a little takes a lot of time! But I love to see those Bodyguards laying down begging for more rupees! It's so much fun! Hwahahaha!


----------



## groundbeef (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> you should at least get back your guess.. I lost A LOT of rupees that way :/



Giving you back everything wouldnt really work cuz then again there would be no risk, but giving you back say maybe half to 3/4 of your failed bargain (or maybe charge a flat fee like with the goons) would really have been more appropriate.  You almost have to reboot when you lose a couple hundred rupees at once... probably not what was intended.


----------



## Dankrigannon (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone playing this on a ez5?  I start the game, but when I put my name in, it says it cant save, and tells me to turn off the ds.


----------



## hellklown (Sep 17, 2007)

It does work without problems in the M3 DS Simply with the 1.07 firmware on it!!!!


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Dankrigannon @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Anyone playing this on a ez5?Â I start the game, but when I put my name in, it says it cant save, and tells me to turn off the ds.


DO u have a proper save file for your rom? If not it might just be a bad rom so get a new one


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 17, 2007)

@Anyone who supposedly has it running on a M3 Simply:

Did you guys get past the pirate ship, yet? My game froze right after entering it.

I had it freezing before after the old woman gave you the first map, but that I got fixed with arm7, now it freezes at the ship >.


----------



## dreassica (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Dankrigannon @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Anyone playing this on a ez5?Â I start the game, but when I put my name in, it says it cant save, and tells me to turn off the ds.




Set savetype to 2mbit, then it will  work.


----------



## nickdm717 (Sep 17, 2007)

So far this game is really REALLY good. One of the best games  I have played it a long while. Just so new and fresh. I admit that the rupees not accumulating can be annoying but also adds to the fun of the game. 
I am at the third dungeon. Amazing game and will recommend to anyone. And to anyone that things this is "Gay". They are just immature and need to rethink their lives.
Seriously September Handheld GOTM (so far cant think of what else comes out)
-NicK-


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> @Anyone who supposedly has it running on a M3 Simply:
> 
> Did you guys get past the pirate ship, yet? My game froze right after entering it.
> 
> I had it freezing before after the old woman gave you the first map, but that I got fixed with arm7, now it freezes at the ship >.<


well if it helps i haven't had it freeze on me yet at all and i'm on the first dungeon.
i'll let you know if and when it does freeze though.
yeh i have an m3 simply


----------



## Akotan (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm collecting money to go to 4th continent, playing without problems on M3 Simply... If it helps, I have an 1GB Kingston microSD but I don't know where it came from...

What else... try download it again from another source


----------



## nickdm717 (Sep 18, 2007)

Stuck on Deku Tree boss.... 
Anyone past there that could help?
-NicK-


----------



## Torte (Sep 18, 2007)

C'mon dude. You've gotten that far and you're stumped at that miserable boss?!  Haha, j/k.  Pick up one of the coloured shrooms and then let the spring monster catch you and shoot you up into the air.  Now as Tingle descends, be sure to land on the flower head that matches the colour of the shroom you picked up.  I think 3-4 explosions per head does the trick.

Finally up to the 2nd continent.  Dunno how the rest of you guys managed to keep sane playing this cruel game.


----------



## nickdm717 (Sep 18, 2007)

Haha, I didnt know that the shrooms had to match. I feel like such a loser. Haha. But it was making me angry. I would go up to them then get like beat down. Except sometimes it would work.
-NicK-
Thanks


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm stuck on the part where there is a closed gate in the kitchen in pirates hideout, the pirate says i have to kill 8 cockroaches, i killed them but instead of going into the gate first time i left the room to go the other way to explore, when i came back the gate was closed again and i tried to tap the door with my stylus but it won't open, i talked to the pirate but all he says is that he is busy and the other pirate next to him says that he enjoys washing the dishes e.t.c i've given up after this because i can't get any further.

i love the zelda references though


----------



## Seccom Masada (Sep 18, 2007)

This game is awesome and I love it. Getting to the third continent now.


----------



## shred6waves (Sep 18, 2007)

this game is awesomeeeeeeeeeee

i just got to lon lon meadows


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 18, 2007)

what!? There's a fourth continent!??

I'm still at the Lon Lon Meadows and already finding this game very long.. 

Stuck trying to find an entrance to the Oinkers hideout.


----------



## Jax (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> what!? There's a fourth continent!??
> 
> I'm still at the Lon Lon Meadows and already finding this game very long..
> 
> Stuck trying to find an entrance to the Oinkers hideout.



1. Buy a shovel from the guy from the Village People.
2. Dig up at least one sweet potato.
3. Give it to the kid in town with the pig's nose.
4. Use the item he gives you on the Oinker's gate.


----------



## Slipurson (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello it seems like this is a great game.. to bad my screen goes black when i go out of the house.. (M3 DS Simply latest FW, 2GB Sandisk microSD)

anyone else had this and fixed it ? =)

it seems the M3 Trimmer tool made my rom faulty. fixed with untrimmed rom (sofar)


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 19, 2007)

IGN have rated this 7.0.

So according to them its as good as Pony Friends,  Barbie In The 12 Dancing Princesses &  Finding Nemo: Escape to the Big Blue but not as good as  Disney's Herbie: Rescue Rally,  My Frogger Toy Trials,  That's So Raven: Psychic on the Scene and High School Musical: Makin' the Cut!

I guess Nintendo didn't pay them much on advertising.


----------



## Torte (Sep 20, 2007)

The low score was likely due to frustration with rupee guessing.  In a perfect world (ie. cheating with infinite money), this game would do much, MUCH better.  I myself am leaning towards a 5-7 depending on how things work out from the 2nd continent onwards; tbh I hope this game is over soon... if that tells you anything.

And are you dissing Frogger Toy Trials?  Because that was actually a pretty sweet game, I'm not joking dude.


----------



## staticfritz (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm on the fairy desert, 3rd continent, and I've got a couple of questions.  First, how do I get across the river on Death Mountain to get the peaches?  Second, where is the Green square piece on the desert map?  I've got every other of the 15 thingies, but have run out of ideas for the last piece.

Thanks, 
Staticfritz

(BTW this game is so much better than Mario and Luigi P.in T., so it shoulda gotta an 9/10 on IGN.  The haggling sucks, but the reset is quick, so it's doable).


----------



## staticfritz (Sep 26, 2007)

Just to clarify, I need help finding the green cube in the fairy desert.  I think this is the reason I can't unlock the final gate in the pig fortress...

thanks all


----------

